# Lesser Known Artists You'd Recommend to People?



## Darklordbambi (May 14, 2016)

I feel like mainstream music has gone through a period of major saturation that seems to be slowly recovering, but I still feel like a bunch of lesser known artists don't get some of the recognition they deserve, and so I like to recommend them to people listening to for some new tunes, so I thought this would be a good thread to share groups you'd recommend to others that they'd probably otherwise not hear about.

Abandoned Pools; Does anyone here remember that old show "Clone High" possibly? These guys did the theme song for that, and they've god a great, almost somber sound to them, almost like a high, in my personal experience. Reminds me how it feels when Listening to Deftones.

40 Watt Sun; Like doom metal? Like slow, passionate, lulling tunes played on raw electric guitar in some weird combo? 40 Watt Sun's only put out one Album so far, and it's been their only one since 2009, meaning they might not ever get around to another one, kinda like Tool really. Seriously though, the Inside Room has some powerful love ballad feels that'll hit ya in the heart all the way through.

Atomship; The only had one album before splitting up, but that album was great, having a prog rock sound that reminds me of Tool a bit when I listen to em, only not as heavy on the psychedelic elements of it. Their lead singer left for another band and they made another band called Watership Down (yes like the book and movie), but it's just not the same without the haunting sound of the old lead vocalist.

Vinnie Paz/Jedi Mind Tricks/Army of the Pharoahs; Vinnie Paz is one of the greatest hip-hop artists I've ever listened to, period. He's known well for being in Jedi Mind Tricks, but has been doing a lot of solo work and also working with Army of the Pharoahs with other great rappers like "RA The Rugged Man" "Celph Titled" and "Kool G Rap" among many, many others. Army of the Pharoahs is pretty much like the name says, it's like an /army/ of talented underground rappers. He's also collaborated with Diabolic and Immortal Technique at some points.

So who would you guys suggest people take a look into and why?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 19, 2016)

JMT are good, but they never released anything as solid as Violent by Design. The older Jus Allah verses are some of the finest in rap. I'm not sure I agree with you about Vinnie Paz, but more power to you I guess.






Stoupe is great. As for other lesser known artists? Um..

You might like this track. I know I do.





I also heard that the new Aesop Rock album is pretty good.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

I'll throw some personal favs of different genres up here.

Post-Rock





Hip Hop





Indie










Ska





And I'm sure I have more to share, just can't think.


----------



## Glider (Jun 9, 2016)

Hahahha I came into the right room


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 10, 2016)

Wow this takes me back. I haven't listened to this in a few years now. It's a great song.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm gonna miss these guys so much.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 19, 2016)

Here's mine. :3


----------



## kemo_the_kitty (Oct 23, 2016)

Hehe ;3


----------



## MaximusLupis (Oct 30, 2016)

Crying is a really good band. They just came out with a new album. Their first 2 EPs are very chiptune, but now theyve gone for a more synthy powerpop style




Jeff Rosenstock as well, he came out with his 3rd solo album the same day as Crying's new album came out. He does a lot of Pop Punk, has a very yelpy voice, so if you have the taste for it you might enjoy his singing.




Injury Reserve if you want some genuinely fun hiphop




And finally Diamond Youth and The Color and Sound both are fairly similar in some ways. Theyre both on a really underrated record label in general called "The Black Numbers"


----------



## CuteCheetahGirl (Oct 30, 2016)

Honey Claws is a favorite of mine. They're a blend of electronic, rap, and experimental. You might recognise this song if you've watched Breaking Bad.


----------



## Nosta (Nov 1, 2016)

This is my bands Guitarist other band Remanon. pretty sweet Latin space prog rock.
Calamitous Cacophony Lyrics and Music Video BTS - YouTube


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 1, 2016)

A band from my hometown that does some pretty kickass music






One of the guitarists used to work in the same school as I too. Pretty chill dude he was


----------

